# Failure to work FYI



## Woodbee (May 23, 2010)

I am always trying something different(Inquiring minds need to know). I tried to stick some labels on bottles using hair spray. It doesn't work.
Brad


----------



## jeepingchick (May 23, 2010)

nope, but hairspray will help to set color on nk jet labels so they dont smudge as badly ......


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2010)

Did you at least take out a layer of our ozone in the process? LOL


----------



## jeepingchick (May 23, 2010)

^^^^^^lmao^^^^^^^^


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 23, 2010)

Once my Mom mixed up her hair spray with her underarm deodorant. Needless to say she had to go back to the bathroom for awhile.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 23, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Once my Mom mixed up her hair spray with her underarm deodorant. Needless to say she had to go back to the bathroom for awhile.



I did the same thing once... only the other way around. I couldn't put my arms down for a week!


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 24, 2010)

It's good to know when something doesn't work. 
Hmmmm.......... Preparation H & toothpaste???


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2010)

Try Milk yet?


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2010)

JB Weld.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2010)

Maestro said:


> JB Weld.



gorilla glue?


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> gorilla glue?


Now that would work. BUTT, me thinks getting the label off may be an issue.
You do know some wineries use this. Think of those labels that will not come off even if you break the bottle....


----------



## Maestro (May 25, 2010)

Tom said:


> Now that would work. BUTT, me thinks getting the label off may be an issue.
> You do know some wineries use this. Think of those labels that will not come off even if you break the bottle....



And here I always thought those labels used force field technology.


----------

